# Which area Costa Blanca, if you can help great!



## Lovemydogs (Aug 8, 2019)

We are a couple no kids from the Netherlands (50 years old) ans fall in love with Spain during a 3 month sabbatical trip. We love to live in Spain after retire from work. For now we are thinking about buying a apartment for holiday and for rent out. 
We will only be there a few weeks a year because we both work. We will be there in winter, spring and after summer, in summer we stay in the Netherlands. So it has to be good for renting out in summer.
Ive done a lot of research and of course we go there first to see and feel the areas.
Because we can only go 2 times one week I would like your help to choose max 2 or 3 areas we are going to see and explore before buying. I think it has to be near the sea for renting out and selling in about 12 yeas? Do you agree?

These are the areas; I don't know either location but know / hope that there are people on the forum living in places so they will offer you an insight from their perspective! 

1. Denia area or Els Poblets or Jalon (too far from the sea?)
2. Quesada /Rojales and Benijofar
3. Javea (near the harbour) Arenal?
4. El Campello
5. Torrevieja North La Mata (mosquitos?)
6. Altea?

We like trees and do not like a place full of blocks with flats close next to eachother, we like Bycicle pads -)) and close to (walk) shops and restuarants. 


Does anyone have any suggestions on what area’s we could look at please, and any other information we might need to consider and any help you can offer will be gratefully recieved !

Rosa


----------



## Simply Simon (Jan 18, 2019)

I am biased. I live in Els Poblets and love it. We have the bicycle paths you want, easy walk to the village with a Mas Y Mas supermarket and a few nice restaurants, Lidls is just a mile further in El Verger. The doctor's surgery is very good, there is a great dentist, the beach is between 0 and 10 minutes walk, the stoney beach ic closer but a few minutes more and the La Calma section is sandy and great for swimming. No high rises, easy access to Denia via cycle path or 10 minutes in the car, Oliva Nova beach is fabulous - it takes me 20 minutes to cycle there in the mornings. We are one hour from Valencia airport or one hour from Alicante, easy access to the AP7, just by the very excellent Portal De La Marina shopping centre in Ondara.

You said you are looking for an apartment - the only apartments I know of are on the beach side of Las Marinas and seem to be a bit ghost-town like out of season and about a 10 minute walk to the village. Most of the properties in 'real Pobs' are villas or terraced houses and the village side of Las Marianas is a proper residential area with a wide range of nationalities - Spanish, German, Norwegian, Dutch, British are the ones we have met so far.

Jalon is lovely, only a thirty minute drive from here - and so, yes maybe t is too far from the beach, or if you are super-fit you could cycle, but there are a lot of mountains!


----------



## Lovemydogs (Aug 8, 2019)

Thank you Simon! Els Poblets sounds perfect. I will put that one on my list. Access to Denia via cycle path is great. When you live in the village of Els Poblets is it easy to walk to the beach?
Is it nice for holiday also for renting out?
Excuse for my bad English, I do speak but never write.

Tanx again, Rosa


----------



## Lovemydogs (Aug 8, 2019)

Simon, do you know the area Marina Alta, I saw a new apartment there sold by bank.
And Calle Marinas 8 km? Tanx! (Thanks ;-)


----------



## Simply Simon (Jan 18, 2019)

Lovemydogs said:


> Thank you Simon! Els Poblets sounds perfect. I will put that one on my list. Access to Denia via cycle path is great. When you live in the village of Els Poblets is it easy to walk to the beach?
> Is it nice for holiday also for renting out?
> Excuse for my bad English, I do speak but never write.
> 
> Tanx again, Rosa


Walk to the beach is easy, we do it every day. I don't know about rental, the pizza restaurant was full last night and they looked like tourists, but you'd need t check that out.

Marina Alta is the name for all round here Denia, Xabia, Calpe, Jalon, Els Poblets etc. I think Calle (les) Marinas is the road that runs from Denia to Devesses, about 10ks long, that's the 'beach side road where I said all the apartments are, some are nice, you really need to visit and see if you like it. If you base yourself in Denia you can check out the whole Marina Alta area. Some people want more action, different amenities, scenery etc.

Personally I don't see our house as an investment, it's our home, you might be better off looking in a more touristy area and you definitely need some advice from someone who knows about buying as an investment. Good luck.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Simply Simon said:


> Personally I don't see our house as an investment, it's our home, you might be better off looking in a more touristy area and you definitely need some advice from someone who knows about buying as an investment. Good luck.


Different people have different needs/ expectations, but I think it's a little risky, in Spain at least, to think of your house as an investment. As Simply Simon says, a house is a home. That's its primary function. Classifying it as a investment is another, higher step.


----------



## Lovemydogs (Aug 8, 2019)

Simon Tanx again. We are planning a holiday in Denia. 
I don't see our house as an investment either when we will live there all year, but for now it is for a part.
Of course we need advice from someone who knows about buying as an investment; we have a specialist and a lawyer and a Spanish friend who will be there when buying. Maybe we come to the conslusion not to buy.
I just wanted to know more about the areas before seeing for ourselfs, and I love hearing that from people who lives there. Thats all. 
Rosa


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I've lived in Jávea for nearly 16 years so I'm biased too  

I've lived in a villa in on Cabo La Nao, I've lived near the Arenal, I spent about 11 years in the port & now I've been in the 'old town' for nearly two years. 

A reasonably fit person can walk to the port or Arenal beaches from the old town, though it's old townhouses & pisos up here. 

I loved living in the port, but I have to say that I wish I had moved to the town sooner. I certainly have the best sea view from my terrace than I ever had elsewhere, even when I was living about 100m from the sea!


----------



## Lovemydogs (Aug 8, 2019)

Thank you! Why you wish you had moved to the town sooner? Because of the seaview or more?


----------



## Simply Simon (Jan 18, 2019)

We looked at sea view places but to get the same sort of house with a view would have cost us €200k more and that weren't never not going to happen! We have a mountain view behind our house which is nice and to get the sea view, like I said earlier we walk down there every day, here's a pic of Almadrava beach I took on my phone at 08:00 this morning (hope it works it's a bit tricky uploading images) 








​
Our favourite restaurant - La Calma, is at the left and the shadow in the bottom left corner is me.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lovemydogs said:


> Thank you! Why you wish you had moved to the town sooner? Because of the seaview or more?


Partly the seaview - though that was an unexpected bonus when I viewed the piso.

My initial reasons were that you get more for your money up here, & it's more of a real community feel.


----------



## Ovaldo (Aug 12, 2019)

El Campello or Villajoyosa are nice. Kinda dead and the average age would be 70ish in the winter. 

El Campello triples its population in the summer and I would expect Villajoyosa to do the same or close to.


----------

